# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > تحلیل و طراحی نرم افزار >  فعالیت های اساسی در فاز elabration انجام میشه

## .مهدی فهمیده غلامی.

با سلام خدمت دوستان
من میخوام بدونم در این فاز چه فعالیت هایی صورت میگیره
تا اون جایی که من فهمیده تمام کلاس دیاگرام های سیستم و بیشتر نمودار های uml ترسیم
میشه و معماری و طرح کلی نرم افزار مشخص میشه.
میخواستم نظر سایر دوستان رو بدونم یا اینکه احتمالا  نظر بنده رو اصلاح کنند

----------


## .مهدی فهمیده غلامی.

کسی نیست جواب بده؟

----------


## smhoseyni

همانطور که خودت هم نوشتی یکی از مهمترین اهداف این فاز در اوردن معماری قابل اتکا برای کل سیتسم است. به همین دلیل لازم است که در انتهای این فاز نیازمندی‌های سیستم تا حدود زیادی شناخته شده باشد (80 % use-case ها) و ریسک های مهم پروژه هم رفع شده باشد. 
البته بخش عمده‌ای از طراحی و معماری سیستم در این فاز انجام می‌شود ولی هنوز کار زیادی برای فاز Construction باقی مانده (طراحی‌های جزیی و پیاده‌سازی و تست). 
این نکته را لازم یادآوری کنم که  درهر فاز (و در واقع در هر تکرار) فعالیت‌های دیسیپلین‌های RUP انجام می‌شوند (مثلا ما هم در Elaboration ، هم در Construction و هم در Transition ممکن است طراحی داشته باشیم)، ولی روند تکراری و تکاملی پیشرفت پروژه فعالیت خاص هر دیسیپلین را متفاوت از دیسیپلین‌های قبلی میکنه.
سید مصطفی حسینی
smhoseyni.com

----------

